# Bailey: Apparently the overhaning tree has moved...



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

The story behind what happened to the tree is pretty good. I wasn't there so I will leave it to one of the first hand witnesses, I will say it involved moonshine, a bunch of discarded paddles, a Saturn raft, a Yeti Cooler, and a whole lot of lube.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad the tree is moved and my wife was one of the first to arrive on the scene of the women who exited the road on the motorcyle. She reported it to the Rangers who radioed it in. Later the Ranger told her at PVR the women was life flighted and she was in pretty serious condition but no further details.


----------

